# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  ¡Shakira Presidente!

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
Les dejo un video de YouTube sobre la charla que diera la mundialmente conocida Shakira, en la Universidad de Oxford, acerca de la importancia de la educación para solucionar los grandes problemas de la humanidad. 
100% de acuerdo con sus ideas; y qué lástima que una persona así no sea la que se lance de Presidenta en nuestro país, para no tener que estar escuchando y viendo a tanto otorongo convenido con aires de grandeza, engatuzándonos con propuestas que son sólo palabras echadas al viento. 
¿Cuándo?, ¿cuándo -me pregunto yo- a nuestros políticos se les va a pasar por sus cabecitas sucias y obstruidas por la avaricia, la idea que plantea Shakira (una artista pop) para tratar de solucionar los problemas de hambre y violencia que existen en la actualidad alrededor del mundo?. 
Por eso, no lo dudaría ni un segundo... ¡Shakira Presidente!  :Wink:    Temas similares: Artículo: Designan nuevo presidente del directorio de Agrobanco y jefe del INIA Comentarios al discurso presidencial del presidente ollanta humala, sobre agricultura Artículo: Presidente del Gabinete descarta renuncia de ministra Aráoz Minag designa a Manuel Bedregal como nuevo presidente de Agrobanco Minag designa a Manuel Bedregal como nuevo presidente de Agrobanco

----------

andre srl

----------


## lugarte

Shakira es reconocida por la música que produce y su movimiento de caderas. De ahí, a que gestione un país......

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Shakira es reconocida por la música que produce y su movimiento de caderas. De ahí, a que gestione un país......

 No sé si te percataste, pero el título de este tema es sarcástico, y el sarcasmo va precisamente por el lado que tú mencionas; ya que una artista pop, rubia y que mueve las caderas como nadie, tiene las ideas más claras que la gran mayoría de nuestros políticos otorongos. Pero ahora que me has hecho pensar un poco más al respecto, creo que Shakira gobernaría mejor que varios candidatos y ex-presidentes del Perú y Latinoamérica. Sólo hace falta ver cómo ha gestionado su vida y su carrera profesional para darse cuenta la excelente empresaria y administradora que es, lo cual no la hace menos que otros grandes empresarios o adminstradores por ser simplemente una cantante.  
Por último, quiero recalcar que lo que pretendo que rescaten de este video es el mensaje con respecto al tema educativo en Latinoamérica, y la importancia que tiene para acortar la brecha entre los ricos y los pobres (igualdad social) y para alejar a la juventud -sin oportunidades en la vida- de la violencia o la drogadicción (terrorismo, narcotráfico, consumo o pandillaje). 
LA EDUCACIÓN DE CALIDAD NOS HARÍA MEJORAR COMO PAÍS, Y EN MENOS TIEMPO DEL QUE VENIMOS MEJORANDO. POR ESO, PIENSO QUE NO HAY MEJOR INVERSIÓN PARA EL PAÍS QUE EDUCAR Y DARLE OPORTUNIDADES A LOS JÓVENES MÁS NECESITADOS DEL PERÚ. 
¡Shakira Presidente!

----------


## lugarte

jejeje, buena la ironía. 
En ese caso propongamos al Grupo 5 para que forme parte del gabinete de Shakira 
Conocen la realidad del país (saben lo que le gusta a la gente - bah, también soy irónico)

----------

